
Aerospike, once open-source, deleted GitHub repo and pushed a restricted version - rvnx
https://github.com/aerospike/aerospike-server
======
HaoZeke
Sounds just like [Emby nowadays]
([https://github.com/MediaBrowser/Emby/issues/3075](https://github.com/MediaBrowser/Emby/issues/3075))
.

The main issue is not how hard they worked and how they need to sustain
themselves.

The point is that these people are scamsters who think the GPL and other FOSS
licenses are cheap ways of getting users and debugging info.

If they were so sure of their efforts they should have raised startup funding
and been proprietary to start with.

These guys ought to be sued and cast out.

------
dman
Getting a database off the ground as a sustainable business is incredibly hard
work. As someone who works on similar problems I have massive amounts of
respect for people who try to build a database related business knowing the
huge odds they are against.

~~~
rvnx
Certainly, but when you go commercial, should you go up to the point to
sabotage the open-source edition and actually intentionally break features
that are working and delete all history so nobody can retrieve it ?

~~~
e1ven
I would suspect there were likely copies of the old code.

If you are sufficiently affected by the change, perhaps you would be well-
served to track one down and maintain a fork?

~~~
duskwuff
It looks as though they completely nuked the old Github project -- including
any issues or pull requests associated with it -- and replaced it with a new
project with no history. That's kind of a kick in the balls for anyone who was
trying to get involved in their development process. Or, hell, anyone who was
trying to debug an issue they were having.

------
rvnx
According to release notes:

New Features [AER-5817] - (DEPLOYMENT) Introduced maximum cluster size of 8,
introduced maximum of 2 namespaces.

[AER-5818] - (CLUSTERING) Rack-aware is now an enterprise feature.

and the old version disappeared

------
AllegedAlec
That'sa huge dick move... Is there anything stopping contributors from taking
their local repo, uploading at and continuing from there?

